# All Grown Up! (Picture Heavy)



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I've been wanting to make a post like this for a while since a few of you know Toast as Baby Toast still and I haven't really posted any updated pictures in a while. I'll post pictures of when I first got them and what they look like today. They have all grown an intense amount (except for Lynn who's age I really don't know). All of them have their own developed personalties and each is completely different from the other. 

Pastoolio: He's a year and a month old now, as healthy as can be and loves playing with people. He will get you to notice him. He's not the type of rat who plays by himself. Pastoolio is a big diva and a great kisser. Lol. I call him my little prince sometimes.





Toast: Toast is nine months old now. He's significantly bigger than Pastoolio and also very lazy. He's super snuggly and will watch movies with you. He loves being petted so much he'll raise his body in the curve of your hand like a cat does. He digs a hole, does his business, and buries his buisness back up like a cat. He also loves water! His biggest enemy is aluminum foil or wrapping. He runs back to the cage at the sound of it. I still call him Baby Toast even though he's so big now. XD







V: He's becoming much better at being handled now. He's still very shy and doesn't like being picked up. He's five months old now and is inseperable from his sister Evy. If something is wrong with he he runs to check it out. He loves running around like crazy during free range time. He's also much braver than Evy and usually the first of the two to check things out.





Evy: She is super shy when you first meet her and it takes her a little time to warm up to you, but she loves snuggles when you do. She's super smart and great at doing a few tricks. She's the last one out of the cage and needs a lot of coaxing to come out during free range time. He's five months old as well. She's a bigger fan of snuggling then she is of treats and will often neglect treats. 





Lynn (Little Ninja): From the rattie I found outside in really bad shape she has made leaps and bounds I could never imagine she would. When I caught her she had the biggest fear of humans and fear pooped when you just as much as touched her. She had a fractured tail, a head tilt, and a severe URI. I did not name her until a month after I got her because I was afraid of her dying. After 15 minutes of holding her when I first got her she fell asleep in my arms. She's crazy and always getting into trouble. She's known to jump from my double ferret nation on to a box and be completely fine. That's how she gets out of the cage when free-ranging. She goes back in by climbing all the way to the top again. (I have a ladder for them to come out.) She's also known to jump and fall off everything that exists in my room. She loves chasing feathers and paper things. She hunts toes and feet. There is never a dull moment with Lynn. She will always keep people on their toes. I got her in January, but I have no idea to this day how old she really is. She has stayed roughly the same size. 





"Hang in there Baby!"


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

I absolutely love these photos! Thanks for posting. They're adorable both as babes and adults!


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

I love the pictures! They are all adorable, but I have to say Pastoolio's unique markings are the cutest...


----------



## pip367622 (Feb 24, 2014)

Awwww those markings, and photos are wonderful!


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

Sooooo much cuteness!!!!!!


----------



## kala83 (Feb 19, 2008)

they all look so happy and energetic


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks guys! Looking back at the baby pictures I sometimes can't believe how big they all grew. Toast turned absolutely massive. He's bigger than V and Pastoolio. Sometimes I wonder what I fed him. (It must have been the kitten formula. Lol.) I also wanted to post this because I wanted to show people how big these guys can get and how fast they grow. Toast is not even a year old and he is the size of my forearm (not including the tail). 

I also found it pretty neat that V and Evy's skin changed very drastically too. It went from pink wrinkly baby skin to smooth fatty adult skin. It kind of looks like they went through a molting stage too, except with skin. Lol.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

So many adorable ratties!!! XD


----------



## NocturnalNerd (Mar 14, 2014)

Your companions are very adorable and beautiful! I love the Dalmatian look of Toast. I was always told hairless rats are weird and ugly but I totally disagree!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Pastoolio is the black and white dalmation looking one. Lol. I agree with hairless not being weird and ugly. Evy is actually the cleanest rat I've ever owned! Her tail is nice and pink and she's always a warm heater in your hands whenever you hold her. Lol. =P


----------

